# Can you pick out the 'fester and ex-F1 driver?



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)




----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

It's just a guess, is it the "Hit Man" standing center rear?


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

bryce mcgarvey said:


> It's just a guess, is it the "Hit Man" standing center rear?


We prefer the term Button Man.


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

Now I am curious, should I be able to ID someone else in this pic?


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Looks like Michael Andretti with the blue shirt and goatee on the far right.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

bryce mcgarvey said:


> Now I am curious, should I be able to ID someone else in this pic?


Besides me....it would depend on how much you are into racing. Not likely that you know the two women.


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

How about a clue?

When was that pic taken ? (d/m/y)


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

bryce mcgarvey said:


> How about a clue?
> 
> When was that pic taken ? (d/m/y)


It was March 9th 2006.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Based on the skintone/looks of the kid in your avatar, I would have to say you're the dude on top. 

Who are those two dudes in the middle?


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

bryce mcgarvey said:


> How about a clue?


Here's a clue... :eeps:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1672482&postcount=5


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

OK, so we have nailed down two. Who is the remaining guy to be identified?

Clue: I am not a fan of his boss.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Bobby Rahal. (I don't like Letterman either)


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Oh, by the title of your thread I thought we would only know the 'fester (you, standing in the back) and Mr. Andretti.

The other guy (with the tan coat) is a driver too? He looks familiar, but I can't place him. Maybe a driver in a U.S. series like CART (or whatever they call it now)?


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

ff said:


> Bobby Rahal. (I don't like Letterman either)


Where?


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

ff said:


> Bobby Rahal. (I don't like Letterman either)




The guy with the tan suit is a former driver of sorts. Never a competition driver to my knowledge.


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

That guy looks nothing like Bobby Rahal. He looks very familiar though.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Bobby... LmtdSlip... what's the difference?


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

ff said:


> Bobby... LmtdSlip... what's the difference?


Our bank accounts.


----------

